# Marketing help for upcoming craft fair



## Andynot024 (Feb 4, 2009)

my clothing line has been moving pretty well so i decided to become a vendor at a upcoming craft fair. The only idea i have to get a buzz going is to put up fliers around the college its being held at. I was wondering if anybody else had any good ideas. I would like to stick out from the rest of the vendors. (so i can hopefully attract more people).


----------



## JavaJess (Sep 16, 2009)

One place I like to advertise online is through a site called Project Wonderful. I think their web address is Project Wonderful: Everybody wins. . You can get advertising for free on other people's blogs, sites, etc. or you can pay for it.

You could also see if there are any free or cheap classifieds in the area you could post an ad in. 

And as always, word of mouth works great!! Send out an email letting all your family and friends know that you'll be there so they can come support you.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

First off good luck at the Craft Fair, I actually put together a video for tips at exhibiting at a craft fair over the summer when I went to Renegade Chicago,

Hopefully this isnt considered self promotional, I really think there is some solid information about how to stand out at fairs:

TIPS FOR EXHIBITING AT A CRAFT SHOW | WatchTeeV

Hope it helps!


----------



## Andynot024 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks I am the trend, my craft fair is in doors but i will take those ideas i saw and see what i can do with them.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Make sure your display stands out from the crowd. Make people want to stop at your booth. Visually there is so much going on at a craft fair it is easy to get lost. Give some shirts to people on campus to wear around and promote that this line will be available at the fair. Same thing the day of the fair. Have people walk around the craft fair wearing your shirts and telling people where they can buy them.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

Not a problem!

I would say two main rules, be as visible as possible, And bottom line BE APPROACHABLE!

Being nice and taking an interest in your potential customers of course without coming across as desperate or pushy is really the key.

I was honestly surprised at the amount of people at Renegade Chicago that seemed like they couldnt care less if i was looking at their products.

Seems like common sense, but i really think this is overlooked


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

Just be unique in your ADS find cheap Ads in that area, sure you must be approachable not all people who will come will sure buy some will just ask, who know those who asks today will come back tomorrow to buy.


----------

